# RingMaster w/pics



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

So, today I quickly put on some of the pieces to my costume so that I could see what still needed to be done as well as take some pics to see what you all can suggest. My Halloween party is a sinister circus theme and I am going as the RingMaster. So here is the rough costume








The skirt part of the dress will be tucked around more so just the back is left down sort of like tails. I also have knee high heeled boots on that are not in pic.









The middle with the corset I had the idea of somehow having some brass buttons on either side and a chain linked between them maybe three rows. What do you think?










This is just a mock up of the hat which I will make in black felt. What do you think of the size and decoration? They are old brooches and will maybe add another feather too with a satin ribbon band around it. Any suggestions?









Here is the close up of the pins

Lastly is the makeup. Of course this was done very quickly, but you get the idea. Red and black around the eyes I will have fake lashes too. Do you think I should keep the red lips? I am pretty fair, but should I rtry to make myself even lighter, or just stick with my skin tone?









Any input is much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jbusby (Sep 15, 2009)

I must say I love the idea of a sinister ringmaster... especially the addition of the corset... As far as your idea for brass buttons with chains from one side to the other, great idea... especially if the chains are brass as well, being that it will tie together the brass/gold color from the brooches on ur felt hat. I feel that one feather should suffice in the hat and it will all contrast nicely against a black felt hat. What color satin ribbon were u thinking? I was going to however suggest a darker shade of lipstick to follow a more sinister look. Were u planning on darkening ur hair at all? Hope this helps you a bit...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

That looks excellent!, you just need a cane or a whip....or maybe both? not for the costume or anything...I just think everyone should have one.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

jbusby-thanks for the advice! I am thinking red or black for the ribbon. I have to see if it will be too much red with the pins and feather. I may just do a thick blk satin. As for the lips, I agree. Maybe I will add a black gloss to the outer corners and just have the true red in the middle. As for the hair, I don't think I can darken it for halloween. I will probably crimp it so that I can make it crazy and full! I got the buttons and chain today so I will have to try to put it together and see how it turns out. I will post picks once I get that done.

churchofsubgenious-I have a whip on order! I looked everywhere and could only find brown Indiana Jones style ones. I finally talked to a friend that does adult pleasure parties and she is ordering the 6' black whip for me!! I have to say the cane would be cool too...hmmmm!

Anyone else with suggestions?


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

So I added the buttons and chains while the kiddos slept! I think it really adds something and makes it better! I am pleased!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Addicted, I think the costume is going to be fabulous!! The buttons and chains are genius, and really make the corset. I totally agree that your lips should be darker, and I think that your natural skin tone is great. Maybe just a touch of contour under your cheekbones? Crimpy hair under that hat will be perfect, and satin ribbon will be just right for the hat. FABULOUS COSTUME!!!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Good choice adding the brass buttons and chain. Makes it look more believeable, just like a Ringmaster's vest would look. Great job so far!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking fab  I am officially envious of your waist!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

so I made the top hat last night while the kids slept. I havent attached the ribbon etc permanently yet. Is the red ribbon too much red? Or does it look alright?









MHooch, alucard, and selz...thank you for the compliments! I am really feeling like it is pulling together. It is so nice to have this forum just to throw the ideas out there and get the advice. I hate to do it with my friends right now because I want them to be surprised when they come to the halloween party. So this is perfect. Thanks for the input!!

selz...thanks for the waist compliment! Can't complain after two kids, but the corset definately helps!! heehee


----------



## Jbusby (Sep 15, 2009)

Actually... before you actually put it together, I thought that the red ribbon would be too much but looking back at ur original pics, I believe that there is enough white and black on ur costume that it doesn't seem too much... Good job... Hopefully I can post pics of my costume soon... I am going as sweeney todd....


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Black shoe polish might have worked on the I-Jones whip but a "real" one is easily better...plus it's always good to keep in close contact with your adult supply friends

I made a cane a few years ago for a pimp costume that would work nicely. I used a peice of thin wall tube (I guess PVC would work but might look flimsy) painted it metallic gold and hot glued a irridesent plastic Christmas tree ornament to the top.

As seen here.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

jbusby-thanks for the input...glad you like it! I hope to see pics of your sweeney todd costume soon! That should be a great one to put together!!

churchofsubgenious-thanks for the tip on the cane! that would be great to have it painted blk and then maybe put a large eyeball on top! Another project here I come!LOL BTW-friends with good connections are always good to have as I am sure you know being the PIMP that you are! LOL


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

I actually have a black whip! *ahem* okk,,,moving on. LOL 

How about...just try a gold ribbon on that hat...not sure, but it might help offset the red feathers and pin...and tie into the newly (and lovely) brass buttons and chain you added to the corset.

Just a thought.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Great costume. I really like the buttons and chains. How about a pocket watch? I guess you would need a pocket to go with it.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow. Your costume is amazing. I'm so proud of you. 
I am re-inspired. I was thinking I wouldn't be able to complete my costume in time because my husband's is so complicated. But now I'll be be putting in overtime to finish his so I can start on mine. 
I especially like your feather placement. Do you mind if I steal it? Also, where did you get your feather? Maybe it can help me find one I'm satisfied with. 
Great job!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

bevann-I did try the gold ribbon, but just couldnt find one that didnt remind me of Christmas! They all seem very sparkly and maybe cording could work, but maybe too thin. Thanks for the thought though because I actually had thought about it too...just didnt work as well.

Finn-neat idea for the watch and I have a beautiful vintage one my Mom gave me as an heirloom, but like you said...no pocket and I dont think I can fit anything else in that corset!!LOL

HappyScientist-so glad you got to see the pics and even better that you like them. Of course you can use anything from the look!! I am just happy to have everyone weigh in and give me that second opinion. The feather I got from Michaels and they only had one red left and assured me they would get more and havent yet. This one is pretty scraggly at the top so I am just useing it for placement right now and did find some full beautiful ones at a local costume store and will go get one now that the hat is done. Joannes also has them, but not in red at the one by me. Not sure what kind of stores you have in SC, but the craft stores seem to carry them around here. Is your hat a mini too? the size of this feather is great I think, I just want it nice and full! Well get to work on your hubbys so that you can get yours going and post some pics!! What is your man gonna be BTW?


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I have been slaving over an Elvis jumpsuit for the hubby, lol. I didn't think, 3 months ago, that these costumes would be such a big undertaking! 
Wow! Wish me luck, I have a three day weekend ahead!


----------

